# Catfishing noodles



## FISHINJESS

Anyone use noodles like these instead of bleach jugs. I am making some with a piece of sliding rebar inside to act as an indicator when the fish is on. Just wondering if they are worth it to build.


----------



## RAMROD1

We use some similar but with no caps or rebar in side. PVC has a clip in one end and is flared on the other. They flop up and down when a fish is on. We like them.


----------



## firedog4$

*juggin*

My opinion of the tube type is that it is harder to see in choppy water and the big boys can pull them down and run quite a ways with them. Nothing like a string of jugs to show you are serious about juggin!


----------



## FISHINJESS

No joke firedog! That's a serious string you got! Catfish beware.


----------



## RAMROD1

Yep the big ones will pull the down and run a ways with them. Part if the fun for us.


----------



## capfab

Yes, they are worth making. 14 of the thinner noodles will fit in a five gallon bucket.


----------



## fin&feather

RAMROD1 said:


> Yep the big ones will pull the down and run a ways with them. Part if the fun for us.


 x100..

I put red reflective tape on the float end, white on the eyelet end. When were running at night if I see both colors we keep rolling, if I see just red its fish on, or time to reset it.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

I have about 30 that I've made. They work great when you're drifting jugs. I use the rebar as well. I have found that it's probably not necessary. Sometimes with a little bit of wave action you get a lot of false flags.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## capfab

Agree with Fishin' Soldier. I quit using rebar. Not required.


----------



## obiewan57

You will enjoy them FJ, that boy will have fun chasing them too.


----------



## finkikin

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I have about 30 that I've made. They work great when you're drifting jugs. I use the rebar as well. I have found that it's probably not necessary. Sometimes with a little bit of wave action you get a lot of false flags.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2





obiewan57 said:


> You will enjoy them FJ, that boy will have fun chasing them too.





capfab said:


> Yes, they are worth making. 14 of the thinner noodles will fit in a five gallon bucket.


Agree with above! They work great and easy to store when not using.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Although I will say, the rebar does make some wicked noise sometimes when a big fish slams the bait. You can hear it a long ways off. Once you hear it once, its a welcomed sound. Sat a string of 30 and before I made it to the end had 5-6 fish on. Once you spin around to pull fish off it can be nonstop baiting and pulling fish off. It can get quite exhausting.


----------



## FISHINJESS

I was hoping he would drive the boat and I could chase them. Lol just kidding!



obiewan57 said:


> You will enjoy them FJ, that boy will have fun chasing them too.


----------



## FISHINJESS

Now you got me excited! I need to hurry and finish them up to make a trial run Saturday night or Sunday.



Fishin' Soldier said:


> Although I will say, the rebar does make some wicked noise sometimes when a big fish slams the bait. You can hear it a long ways off. Once you hear it once, its a welcomed sound. Sat a string of 30 and before I made it to the end had 5-6 fish on. Once you spin around to pull fish off it can be nonstop baiting and pulling fish off. It can get quite exhausting.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

FISHINJESS said:


> Now you got me excited! I need to hurry and finish them up to make a trial run Saturday night or Sunday.


Where are youo gonna be fishing?

I make my lines about 5' long. I will wrap up excess and throw a half-hitch in it to adjust depth. It has worked out real well.


----------



## jamesgreeson

*jugs*

I use both,the big jugs for deeper water blues & flatheads,the noodles for channels..


----------



## FISHINJESS

I will definitely be north of 1097, out of traffic and away from stumps. Last time we went jugging we set them,left and came back and all but 2 were wrapped around the stumps and the fish escaped. Smart little devils. Now I am either going to stay and watch them or just keep them away from stumps.

Do you ever weight them? I always use weight with my bleach bottles, keeps them close.



Fishin' Soldier said:


> Where are youo gonna be fishing?
> 
> I make my lines about 5' long. I will wrap up excess and throw a half-hitch in it to adjust depth. It has worked out real well.


----------



## FISHINJESS

Btw if anyone wants to make their own here is the link where I got the Plans. pretty basic. Only difference is I am using the thicker noodle from walmart and 3/4 in PVC.

http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=77375


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks

25 noodles in a 4 gallon milk crate, 2- 5/0 hooks each, works for me. At my age, I don't need to be tripping over anything else in my boat. LOL


----------



## capfab

Wett'n my Hooks said:


> 25 noodles in a 4 gallon milk crate, 2- 5/0 hooks each, works for me. At my age, I don't need to be tripping over anything else in my boat. LOL


Bingo!


----------



## catman6

*Wal-Mart Noodles*

I bought noodles at Wal-Mart several years ago for $3+ (now they are $4.26 at my local store). They work o.k. and no fabrication required other than rigging up line and hook.:bluefish:


----------



## Red3Fish

We jug L Palestine, and use bleach bottles. We only set about 4 or 5 in deep water anchored, with 4 or 5 hooks each. Set 'em and leave 'em to fish elsewhere, and try to run them every 3 or 4 hours. We usually fish for about a week at a time, so they are only in the boat, the first day and the last when we pick them up. 

We tie two knots about 3" apart, every 3' and use trotline clips to attach hooks, that way you can take them off when you have a 30 or 40 pound one on the bottom and he doesn't pull the line through your hand until OUCH! Plus, you can take off hooks and store easier.

Not THE RIGHT WAY, to jug, just our way!! LOL It works.

Later
R3F


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks

Red3Fish said:


> We jug L Palestine, and use bleach bottles. We only set about 4 or 5 in deep water anchored, with 4 or 5 hooks each. Set 'em and leave 'em to fish elsewhere, and try to run them every 3 or 4 hours. We usually fish for about a week at a time, so they are only in the boat, the first day and the last when we pick them up.
> 
> We tie two knots about 3" apart, every 3' and use trotline clips to attach hooks, that way you can take them off when you have a 30 or 40 pound one on the bottom and he doesn't pull the line through your hand until OUCH! Plus, you can take off hooks and store easier.
> 
> Not THE RIGHT WAY, to jug, just our way!! LOL It works.
> 
> Later
> R3F


 I used clips this year for the first time, they work good on smaller fish, but the bigger ones will twist them off a trotline.


----------



## Red3Fish

Wettin' my Hooks, we never have had one twist the clips off, although they will sometimes twist a mess in your line. We have caught 20 to 40 lbers, this way and never had one twist off a clip. 

We release anything over about 10#. Kinda like opening Christmas presents when you were a kid, when you feel one tugging and your pulling him up! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## CFKBig57

we use em and they work great.


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks

R3F
I caught a few 30's myself, but just saying, I had a few twist off the clip.


----------



## Red3Fish

Wettin My Hooks,.......maybe a reason why? I have seen thinner wire trotline clips, and some are thicker wire. Seems the thinner ones come with the cheapo ready made trot lines. We don't use the thin ones.

Could be an explanation.

Good Luck
Later
R3F


----------



## dmzap

Dude! Nice jugs! I have found the noodles are easier to store, put up, set out. Jugs always get tangled up.


----------



## jax

I made and use jug that look a lot like yours, some with rebar inside and some without...... the fish don't really care which one they bite. They are a blast to use. Got my SIL and his dad using them also.


----------



## whsalum

I drill a hole thru the PVC and put a short piece of copper thru the hole and bend it parrell to the pipe,slide the pvc thru the noodle and tie to the copper wire,The noodle stands straight up and goes about a quarter way down when you get a fish.I make mine 5 inches long and can put 25 in an old crawfish sack.Cheap and works great.


----------



## troutless

I've made some several years ago but they haven't hit the water yet. But they will in a couple of weeks. I only made a dozen, and will be running them out of my yak.


----------



## Specks&Spots

After seeing this thread me and my son decided to make some noodles. We set them out for the first time yesterday on the Neches River and ended up catching 2 catfish, a gar and a gator that thankfully popped the line.


----------



## FISHINJESS

Nice job! I'm glad the noodles worked for you guys. Your son looks like he had an awesome time. I bet that gator hookup was both scary and exciting at the same time! Can't wait to try out my new noodles!


----------



## capfab

Nice job Specks&Spots. Let the addiction begin.

What did you use for bait?


----------



## Specks&Spots

capfab said:


> Nice job Specks&Spots. Let the addiction begin.
> What did you use for bait?


We caught the catfish on hotdogs, the gar and gator were caught on shad. 
We had many noodles that had the bait stolen but didn't flag, so next time I am thinking about trying some squid.


----------



## capfab

Beef liver and beef heart are cheap and work really well for me.


----------



## FISHINJESS

I use bait shrimp and do really well on my jug lines. Not on Kroger shrimp tho and I don't know why


----------



## bigdave01

Do the noodles have to be white? I am having a hard time finding white ones. What are the rules (laws) for noodles. Thanks David


----------



## TexasTom

Yes they need to be white in Texas. Have read of some who wrapped the colored noodles in white duct tape. Good luck


----------



## FISHINJESS

I wrapped mine in white duct tape and they work great! Don't take up much space in the boat, easy to snatch from the water. I love them.


----------



## bigl

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I have about 30 that I've made. They work great when you're drifting jugs. I use the rebar as well. I have found that it's probably not necessary. Sometimes with a little bit of wave action you get a lot of false flags.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


If you are getting false flags you can slide the foam down a inch or two and this will help with the false flags. Good luck.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Thanks! The white duct tape lasts a long time. We just keep marking through the dates and re-doing them. One application of tape has lasted 4 years so far. The pool noodles are starting to deteriorate before the tape is. Still catching fish though. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JamsBull

I made 60 of them they work great


----------



## lonepinecountryclub

I use the white noodle type. I cut the noodle 12", and the pvc 18". I write my personal info on the foam, and wrap one end with white duct tape for dates. It gets to many dates, pull it off and rewrap. If you put your info on the tape, someone can pull the tape, and they have a new jug. I use an eyelet, backed by a nut (with silicone) on the leader end, and TXDOT white reflective tape on the other. They work very well.

Also, if you were to leave the area you are fishing for any time, the weighted jug lets everyone know there is a fish on it.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

lonepinecountryclub said:


> I use the white noodle type. I cut the noodle 12", and the pvc 18". I write my personal info on the foam, and wrap one end with white duct tape for dates. It gets to many dates, pull it off and rewrap. If you put your info on the tape, someone can pull the tape, and they have a new jug. I use an eyelet, backed by a nut (with silicone) on the leader end, and TXDOT white reflective tape on the other. They work very well.
> 
> Also, if you were to leave the area you are fishing for any time, the weighted jug lets everyone know there is a fish on it.


I dont leave mine, as they tend to scatter like crazy as soon as you take your eyes off of them.


----------



## FISHINJESS

JamsBull said:


> I made 60 of them they work great


Whoa! 60 of them? Meat haulin at its finest!!!


----------



## bearintex

FISHINJESS said:


> Btw if anyone wants to make their own here is the link where I got the Plans. pretty basic. Only difference is I am using the thicker noodle from walmart and 3/4 in PVC.
> 
> http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=77375


I recognize that post! :biggrin:


----------



## swiftboot

if you want white noodle matl,2.5" and 3" search www.fishingnoodle.com it will take you to willie fishing noodle


----------

